# cheapest way to beef up my truck?



## birddseedd

04 dodge ram. my springs are shot. so far iv found

new springs with an extra leaf 600 bucks

trimrins with my springs 350

any other options? looking to cary 2800 lbs


----------



## quigleysiding

Is it a half ton?


----------



## birddseedd

ya. half ton. rated at 1700 lbs adding 2000 rated helper springs will get me up to 3700 lbs. course my springs are bad so drop that down to just under 3000 lbs which is where i need to be.

timerins would get me to 6k lbs. which is only 800 lbs less than waht my engine can even pull 

but helper springs at 150 seems will be my cheapest option


----------



## quigleysiding

I have timbrens on my 2500. They work good. You could go with air bags.


----------



## birddseedd

talked to a buddy of mine. this weekend he'll go to the junk yard with me and see if we can find some springs we can double up on.

but what he was worried about was if my axle will be able to hold the weight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You know what an axle rating is right...?!

Here's the easiest way to beef up your truck...


----------



## birddseedd

im not sure what my axle rating is no. i know the gross rated weight is 1700 stock.


----------



## birddseedd

a buddy of mine is going to go to the junk yard with me. i guess if we can find some good springs we can double them up and might not even need helper springs


----------



## NBI Lawn

Stop! Just because you can put 1ton style/rated springs doesn't mean you can max it out.


----------



## birddseedd

8then what else do i need to beef up on the truck?


----------



## Stik208

Purchase a 3/4 or 1 ton with a plow on it since your install and fabrication cards have been revoked.


----------



## birddseedd

Stik208;1514983 said:


> Purchase a 3/4 or 1 ton with a plow on it since your install and fabrication cards have been revoked.


Would be nice to buy a new truck. give me a couple years and my plowing work can pay for it. but for the moment i have to do what i can with what i have. and if what i can do is beef up the suspension in order to carry more weight, which is the only way to enable a truck to handle more weight. then ill do what needs to be done to get the job done.

my axle can hold 3900 lbs. there is about 800-1000 on it now from the truck bed and gas, so it leaves me with 2900 lbs the axle itself can handle. which means i should be able to build up the springs with either more leafs or a spring assist i should be able to carry the weight.

im hoping replacing the springs and adding a leaf will do it as thatl be the cheapest way to go. ill probably also need to add new keys to the front as some of the weight will go on the front.


----------



## White Gardens

So your willing to take the risk of killing the only truck you have?

That's close to 1.5 tons. My old 86 F-350, full floating rear, cab and chassis, 12k rating would only haul 1.25 tons.


I don't get it.


....


----------



## birddseedd

White Gardens;1515058 said:


> So your willing to take the risk of killing the only truck you have?
> 
> That's close to 1.5 tons. My old 86 F-350, full floating rear, cab and chassis, 12k rating would only haul 1.25 tons.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> ....


ill be upgrading the weakest of hte parts. as long as i dont over weight a part i cannot upgrade it shoudl be fine. i will be well within the GAWR of the axel. so the axel will be fine. i will have to upgrade the springs, which isnt that expensive.


----------



## Holland

You said its rated to haul around 1700.That truck prolly weighs around 5k empty. So it would have a max gvw of around 6700. 5k and your 2900 puts it to almost 8k, which is probably close to what its rated to tow! With towing the weight, you have the weight distributed on a towed vehicle that will have brakes. You'll overstress more than your springs. Your frame is not meant to take it, your brakes are not meant to take it. Dont forget the thing hanging off the front (some of us call it a plow) weighs something too and has to be figured into your gvw as well. Just dont haul so much at one time, simple as that.


----------



## birddseedd

technically i could actually get a rear end from a 2500 and head down to the dmv to have my truck re-registered with the higher gvwr (edit: im thinking im wrong on this one, im reading both you can and cannot, but reading cannot more than can. but if you cannot. then what is the point in upgrading your suspension. whats the point of a 6000 lb timbrin if you can still only carry 1300 lbs?)

which is probably what ill end up doign before the need to buy a larger truck. only about 700 bucks which really isnt that bad considering what it would do for the truck. unfortunately i just don't have that kind of cash this year.


----------



## birddseedd

actualy.... i coudl probably sell my axel for about the same cost.....


----------



## birddseedd

This is what i dont understand, perhaps you can help me out with it.

my payload rating is 1393. but yet my axle's can hold several times this amount of weight even including the truck itself. it seems if the axle can hold the weight, my tow capasity can hold the weight, the only thing that cannot hold the weight is the springs.

another question you might be able to help me with,,, everyone reccomends the 2500 truck. but even then the payload rating is only a little over 2k lbs. that is still less than the weight of a full laod of salt. what upgrades would you have to do to a 2500 in order to cary the salt?


----------



## quigleysiding

So are you tying to put a 2 yd sander in a half ton truck ?


----------



## plowguy43

Buy some air shocks or those coil over helper shocks, then you'll have a 1 ton truck in a half ton body. BAM.


----------



## birddseedd

quigleysiding;1515211 said:


> So are you tying to put a 2 yd sander in a half ton truck ?


the guy ill be using it for says he can get 1.5 to 1.75 yards in it


----------



## Holland

birddseedd;1515156 said:


> This is what i dont understand, perhaps you can help me out with it.
> 
> my payload rating is 1393. but yet my axle's can hold several times this amount of weight even including the truck itself. it seems if the axle can hold the weight, my tow capasity can hold the weight, the only thing that cannot hold the weight is the springs.
> 
> another question you might be able to help me with,,, everyone reccomends the 2500 truck. but even then the payload rating is only a little over 2k lbs. that is still less than the weight of a full laod of salt. what upgrades would you have to do to a 2500 in order to cary the salt?


Your not listening to people giving you advice. Your fishing for someone to give you the answer you want to hear. Just because you throw bigger springs under the truck and it doesnt sag as much, doesnt mean you have increased the max gvw of your truck. All you have done is make it not sag as much and it makes you feel like its better. Same load without heavier springs and you'd be scared to drive it with that weight. Nothing has changed but your ride height. Your frame is not meant to take it, your brakes will not stop it, your tires are not rated for it.



plowguy43;1515258 said:


> Buy some air shocks or those coil over helper shocks, then you'll have a 1 ton truck in a half ton body. BAM.


Dont forget to rebadge it as a 3500! :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

Holland;1515283 said:


> Dont forget to rebadge it as a 3500! :laughing:


If you put the "C" Cummins badge on it, the DMV will allow you to register it as a 4500 series. payupwesport


----------



## NBI Lawn

By replacing the springs you are only "fixing" a weak spot you can see. What are you going to do for brakes and frame? As far as your comment about swapping axles...stop.


----------



## Holland

plowguy43;1515290 said:


> If you put the "C" Cummins badge on it, the DMV will allow you to register it as a 4500 series. payupwesport


Well we might as well swap out the grille and make a Sterling Bullet out of it too!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Here is a crazy idea. Buy the proper equipment for the job! Doesn't have to be new or a $50,000 truck. brickslayer is selling a damn nice 97 Dodge 3/4 ton for cheap.


----------



## birddseedd

he frame i can see. there is no way to change that nor even tell what it is designed for, as far as the brakes go im still going to be within my tow capacity which the brakes are designed for. and i bought bigger tires which should hold the weight just fine.

here is where im confused tho. my axles are rated for this much weight. why are the axles rated so much higher than what the gvw is?


----------



## birddseedd

i guess im missing the point in upgrading your truck. why add a leaf which has a 700lb rating, why use helper springs iwth a 2000 lb rating. why use trimbrins which have a 6000 lb rating. or airbags which go to giga tons almost. if these modifications do not increase yoru abilitity to carry weight, what is the point in having them.


----------



## NBI Lawn

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1512989#post1512989.

/thread


----------



## birddseedd

NBI Lawn;1515301 said:


> Here is a crazy idea. Buy the proper equipment for the job! Doesn't have to be new or a $50,000 truck. brickslayer is selling a damn nice 97 Dodge 3/4 ton for cheap.


main reason is i simply dont have the money. perhaps next year i will have the cash for a bigger truck, if this winter goes well and i have some advertising rveanu.

but yet again i am confused.... a 3/4 dodge has a payload of just over a ton.... still less than 2800.... why do people trust 3/4 ton trucks when its raiting clearly states its not big enough. if modifications are pointless.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Would you hang a 9.5' xtreme V on the front of an S-10? Theoretically with Timbrens and enough turns on the t-bars or maybe some hd tbars and a metric **** ton of ballist It will hold it...so why not right. I suppose you would need to add leaf to the rear to hold the weight.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I understand you don't have funds for another truck right now but why don't you sell yours and buy a different one? Timbrens will cost you a couple hundred, adding a leaf to the pack will cost at least a few hundred by the time it's said and done. I assume whatever you have has to be worth at least $1500...that's damn near enough for a different truck. 

It's not that upgrading your truck isn't worth it, it's that what you plan onndoing with a 1/2ton is over what it should ever do.


----------



## birddseedd

NBI Lawn;1515317 said:


> I understand you don't have funds for another truck right now but why don't you sell yours and buy a different one? Timbrens will cost you a couple hundred, adding a leaf to the pack will cost at least a few hundred by the time it's said and done. I assume whatever you have has to be worth at least $1500...that's damn near enough for a different truck.
> 
> It's not that upgrading your truck isn't worth it, it's that what you plan onndoing with a 1/2ton is over what it should ever do.


I have thought about trading mine in for something bigger, but at the moment im just not goign to get approved for it. im paying such a huge interest rate i just owe too much on the truck.

frankly i didnt really want this truck anyway, but the bank wouldn't finance anything older. overall im making enough profit to be worth the payment, it jsut puts me into bad spots like this where im stuck with it untill i start making a better profit and can pay the truck off.


----------



## Holland

birddseedd;1515304 said:


> he frame i can see. there is no way to change that nor even tell what it is designed for, as far as the brakes go im still going to be within my tow capacity which the brakes are designed for. and i bought bigger tires which should hold the weight just fine.
> 
> here is where im confused tho. my axles are rated for this much weight. why are the axles rated so much higher than what the gvw is?


NO. Max gvw and max tow are totally separate. To tow that much your trailer has to have its own brakes. My dmax will tow something like 12k. You think it will stop that without trailer brakes? Hell no.

I can tell you exactly what your frame is designed for. Its designed for what your max gvw is! Exceed that and you have an issue. *You said the max payload is around 1400. Thats what your frames is rated for. Thats what your brakes are rated for.*

I'm done, it doesnt get any more clear than that. You decide to do different you are ignoring any and all advice from us, which is a waste of our time, your time, and the site's time. *Your wasting the mods time at this site since they have to monitor this and usually shut down your threads because we cannot pound it in your head that you are doing something that is not correct and is not safe. *


----------



## greywynd

Holland;1515331 said:


> NO. Max gvw and max tow are totally separate. To tow that much your trailer has to have its own brakes. My dmax will tow something like 12k. You think it will stop that without trailer brakes? Hell no.
> 
> I can tell you exactly what your frame is designed for. Its designed for what your max gvw is! Exceed that and you have an issue. *You said the max payload is around 1400. Thats what your frames is rated for. Thats what your brakes are rated for.*
> 
> I'm done, it doesnt get any more clear than that. You decide to do different you are ignoring any and all advice from us, which is a waste of our time, your time, and the site's time. *Your wasting the mods time at this site since they have to monitor this and usually shut down your threads because we cannot pound it in your head that you are doing something that is not correct and is not safe. *


Just wait until he hurts someone, and it ends up in court. The lawyers get a hold of a copy of this thread where he's told NOT to overload it, and they'll have a heyday with him!! If he thinks he can't afford truck payments now, wait til he loses a lawsuit!!


----------



## birddseedd

just applied for a new loan so chill out.

you act like im going to be going 90mph threw town.


----------



## birddseedd

tho from what everyone is saying getting a 3/4 ton is just as pointless as my half ton...


----------



## quigleysiding

Just don't fill the sander. Carry what you can safely . Make an extra trip. Your probably getting payed by the hour anyway


----------



## birddseedd

quigleysiding;1515352 said:


> Just don't fill the sander. Carry what you can safely . Make an extra trip. Your probably getting payed by the hour anyway


i probably will stay down to 1 yard. but even at that i will be 1000 lbs over weight.


----------



## birddseedd

well. just emailed off my taxs. dunno if ill get approved or not. probably wont take anything less than a 1 ton since im being told a 3/4 wont do it. unless they can simply lower my payment with a new truck. doubtefull.

but hey. all i can do is try


----------



## Stik208

Ill be nice since I got a pm about what I put before. Here is how to setup your half ton, go to your manufacturer of choice for plows and run the match system find what plow fits.Next go to all of craigslist and find said plow for mulch less than new. Finally slap a TAILGATE salter in the trailer hitch which you can run bulk in the bed still. 

Or you could do what you want and cause injury and or the demise of someone and lose it all.


----------



## birddseedd

Stik208;1515423 said:


> Ill be nice since I got a pm about what I put before. Here is how to setup your half ton, go to your manufacturer of choice for plows and run the match system find what plow fits.Next go to all of craigslist and find said plow for mulch less than new. Finally slap a TAILGATE salter in the trailer hitch which you can run bulk in the bed still.
> 
> Or you could do what you want and cause injury and or the demise of someone and lose it all.


well im not going to do anything that is going to kill anyone. if i can get approved im looking at a 1 ton ford, locking dif, and a 4wd that you have too get out of the truck to turn on.

if i caint get approved. build up my shocks and haul less salt.


----------



## plowguy43

They call them accident for a reason, they are never intentional. Being overweight and your brakes failing to stop an overloaded truck is what can kill someone. Furthermore intentionally doing it is considered negligence.


----------



## White Gardens

One thing that has been not mentioned in this thread.

Part of the towing and hauling capacity has to do with the combination of the motor, transmission and it's gearing along with the gearing of the rear end.

If you have to use your truck for this purpose, just don't load it full.



.........


----------



## birddseedd

White Gardens;1515555 said:


> One thing that has been not mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Part of the towing and hauling capacity has to do with the combination of the motor, transmission and it's gearing along with the gearing of the rear end.
> 
> If you have to use your truck for this purpose, just don't load it full.
> 
> .........


that is one thing i do like about this truck. it is made to PULL. 8600 lbs. I have only been to about 5k lbs or so. i caint really go any further without a trailer with brakes. which i have, jsut gotta fix the dumb thing.


----------



## 2COR517

Ground chuck is on sale for $2.89/lb


----------



## NBI Lawn

birddseedd;1515563 said:


> that is one thing i do like about this truck. it is made to PULL. 8600 lbs. I have only been to about 5k lbs or so. i caint really go any further without a trailer with brakes. which i have, jsut gotta fix the dumb thing.


That's almost a skid steer and trailer. I don't think it's made to pull, hell my wife's GMC Envoy can pull 6600lbs technically but I wouldn't put more than an ATV behind it.


----------



## birddseedd

well. it sure has been a long day today and im torn.

First in this post id like to say that i appreciate everyone's time and advice here. Despite the people here that tell me i'm a "failure", I have gotten much very good advice on this forum, I have learned and have modified my methods due to the good advice i have received here. I do not want anyone to think your words go unheeded. I do consider all advice and points of view. And as a result of this conversation i am waiting on the dealership about options for a 1 ton truck. although im not a fan of ford and having to crawl threw the mud to turn my 4x4 on. And if it is an option to purchase a larger truck, I will weight the risk and benefit. 

as far as my current truck goes....

I have 2 sides that im looking at. There are people on this thread as well as other forums telling me that no matter what i do, i cannot increase my payload. regardless of the gwar and gvar.

On the other hand, i have truck and trailer shops, certified mechanics metal workers, others that i know and trust and even members of this forum in other threads telling me that the frame of my truck is the exact same thickness and strength as the 3/4 and 1 ton versions; the only difference being the suspension. 

There is also my old truck, a chevy c10 1/2 ton that had 1 ton springs and towed hug #'s of weight for as long as i can remember.

and another factor is that each option i chose to upgrade my truck has a legal statement of a rating it adds to your payload capacity. If it does not do this, such a rating is null


After considering all viewpoints i am inclined to go with the 3 certified mechanics and others that tell me all is needed is to upgrade the suspension and be prepared to wear parts out faster. (again, if i am approved and come across a better truck, that may prove to be a better investment in the long run)


so now for my next question. will doubling up on my leaf springs be enough? or should i also get spring assists?


----------



## goel

I know that this is an open forum and there are thousands like this out there but

I am always very suprised that the mods don't step in more when people post about "how can I modify my 1/2 ton truck for 3 bucks so it can carry 29 thousand pounds. I know it's illegal but I only drive 398 miles like that every day and I will get insurance in 2043. "

With today's insurance, liability and lawyers who will blame and sue the neighbours dog if he peed on the truck once 2 years ago I can't see it lasting forever that forum owners are not somehow blamed for letting the discussion continue, especially one that is so unsafe. 

Sue everybody. Let the lawyers figure it out. 

Threads like this give professionals a bad rap. It is damned expensive to run an honest, above board, safe business.


----------



## birddseedd

NBI Lawn;1515583 said:


> That's almost a skid steer and trailer. I don't think it's made to pull, hell my wife's GMC Envoy can pull 6600lbs technically but I wouldn't put more than an ATV behind it.


http://www.dodge.com/towing/D/vehic...8R%29+Engine%5E5-Speed+Automatic+Transmission

yep 8600 lbs


----------



## birddseedd

2COR517;1515567 said:


> Ground chuck is on sale for $2.89/lb


funny  and always appriciated. but Mr.Markus beat ya too it on the first page


----------



## NBI Lawn

birddseedd;1515618 said:


> http://www.dodge.com/towing/D/vehic...8R%29+Engine%5E5-Speed+Automatic+Transmission
> 
> yep 8600 lbs


I wasn't denying your truck can tow 8600lbs. I was saying that it isn't that much. Also I see weights range from 7550-8600. Which one is yours? Typically the higher towing rating is on 2wd trucks.

And never ever ever ever ever bring anything to the mechanics that told you a 1/2ton frame is the same as a 3/4 or 1ton frame.


----------



## birddseedd

NBI Lawn;1515646 said:


> I wasn't denying your truck can tow 8600lbs. I was saying that it isn't that much. Also I see weights range from 7550-8600. Which one is yours? Typically the higher towing rating is on 2wd trucks.
> 
> And never ever ever ever ever bring anything to the mechanics that told you a 1/2ton frame is the same as a 3/4 or 1ton frame.


ya know im still not 100 percent sure to be honest. 1300 lbs rings a bell more than 1400 so mine might be 7550 not 8600. even still. its a smaller truck and seems to be a good amount of weight for smaller landscapes. my only issue is what i can actualy put in the bed vs behind a trailer. I can get 100 yards of sod without much of an issue, pulling 200 is simply beyond the truck. and the only way to get much further is with a desil or a next class up truck.


----------



## NBI Lawn

So you're pulling 100 yards correct? FYI a pallet of sod is about 1500lbs so 200 yards would only be 6000lbs. You're saying the truck is only comfortable pulling 3000lbs.


----------



## birddseedd

NBI Lawn;1515685 said:


> So you're pulling 100 yards correct? FYI a pallet of sod is about 1500lbs so 200 yards would only be 6000lbs. You're saying the truck is only comfortable pulling 3000lbs.


they were wet that day. farm told me 40 lbs per yard/roll.


----------



## NBI Lawn

birddseedd;1515688 said:


> they were wet that day. farm told me 40 lbs per yard/roll.


That pretty heavy for a pallet. The most I have ever heard of is 2000lbs and that was on my truck/trailer this summer while it was raining. I will admit I was over the trailers weight. I had 8,000lbs on a 7,000lbs trailer. In my defense it has load range e tires and a 2 5/16 coupler. Legally it was fine though, it's registered for 10k.


----------



## birddseedd

NBI Lawn;1515713 said:


> That pretty heavy for a pallet. The most I have ever heard of is 2000lbs and that was on my truck/trailer this summer while it was raining. I will admit I was over the trailers weight. I had 8,000lbs on a 7,000lbs trailer. In my defense it has load range e tires and a 2 5/16 coupler. Legally it was fine though, it's registered for 10k.


it was pretty rainy. so i dunno. all i know is when i loaded a pallet on my truck it went right to the axle. then loaded some on a trailer. stayed at 45 most of the way. then got stick in the mud


----------



## NBI Lawn

This thread should probably be locked up.


----------



## goel

NBI Lawn;1515755 said:


> This thread should probably be locked up.


You missed a word:

This thread OP should probably be locked up.

Sorry, could not stop typing...... I await the PM's from the mods for being bad....


----------



## birddseedd

goel;1515765 said:


> You missed a word:
> 
> This thread OP should probably be locked up.
> 
> Sorry, could not stop typing...... I await the PM's from the mods for being bad....


----------



## birddseedd

NBI Lawn;1515755 said:



> This thread should probably be locked up.


----------



## birddseedd

Iv actualy got 4 extra pieces. need to get them laid down before it snows. goin in me front yard


----------



## goel

Ha. Good image come back


----------

